# OpenOffice 3 = Free PDF Editor + Acrobat Writer



## ThinkFree (Jan 30, 2008)

Though you write PDF documents without Adobe Acrobat, there aren’t many choices for editing PDF files. Most PDF editors are either commercial or offer very limited functionality.

All this is expected to change when Sun releases OpenOffice 3 in the next few months as it includes native PDF import and export features. See the slide above.
You will be able import PDF files into Draw (PowerPoint), perform the edits and then export them as hybrid PDFs meaning you can edit the PDF files back again in OpenOffice.
OpenOffice 3 will be available on Windows and Mac. It may not have all the PDF editing features of Acrobat but may still satisfy the needs of most users who only require basic editing.

Source


----------



## Ramakrishnan (Jan 30, 2008)

We have to see how Adobe reacts.


----------



## iMav (Jan 30, 2008)

a major usp for OOo


----------



## victor_rambo (Jan 30, 2008)

Wow!


----------



## The Conqueror (Jan 30, 2008)

Thanks for the news


----------



## casanova (Jan 30, 2008)

Now, what happened to Adobe. They cribbed when MS tried to implement it in Office 2007


----------



## axxo (Jan 30, 2008)

how adobe reacts? release ver 9.0...v10,v11,v12..even after 100 release..you can only read pdfs..nothing more can be done.


----------



## contactpraven2001 (Jan 30, 2008)

well it would be good to know these news but more fun begins after the reaction of adobe on this ..........


----------



## Cool G5 (Jan 30, 2008)

That's a great news.*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/36.gif


----------



## kumarmohit (Jan 30, 2008)

I guess they should focus on making it faster first. I mean why is it that OS X ppl can have a native Aqua version and Windows and Linux ppl still have to rely on the Java virtual machine


----------



## Tech.Masti (Jan 30, 2008)

^^^ ya, its too slow 
BTW, thanks for the news


----------



## mrbgupta (Jan 31, 2008)

axxo said:


> how adobe reacts? release ver 9.0...v10,v11,v12..even after 100 release..you can only read pdfs..nothing more can be done.




means? adobe acrobat can only read pdf files?


----------



## amitava82 (Jan 31, 2008)

I guess he is confused with Acrobat Reader and Acrobat..


----------



## praka123 (Jan 31, 2008)

really a very useful feature.now the best thing which need to happen is to make OOo fast!thats it!it pwns M$ Office may be(dreamsss!)


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jan 31, 2008)

Yet another reason to rejoce for us OOo users *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/36.gif


----------



## NucleusKore (Jan 31, 2008)

Better download the alpha or beta versions, lest adobe try to stop them from releasing
*farm3.static.flickr.com/2180/2122604477_1f3f245df7_o.png


----------



## x3060 (Feb 1, 2008)

its a nice move , and its gonna be a huge set back for acrobat . .


----------



## phreak0ut (Feb 1, 2008)

NucleusKore said:


> Better download the alpha or beta versions, lest adobe try to stop them from releasing
> *farm3.static.flickr.com/2180/2122604477_1f3f245df7_o.png



+1


----------



## ravi_9793 (Feb 1, 2008)

This is great news.


----------



## mavihs (Feb 2, 2008)

Yuppiee!!! Thanx for the news!!!


----------



## gary4gar (Feb 2, 2008)

umber cool


----------



## mkmkmk (Feb 3, 2008)

wow thanks for news ...


----------



## praka123 (Feb 3, 2008)

gary4gar said:


> *umber* cool


woh kya hota hai?


----------



## CadCrazy (Feb 3, 2008)

Umber means Sky


----------



## praka123 (Feb 3, 2008)

^I though he is trying to say "uber cool "


----------



## nileshgr (Feb 3, 2008)

cool. OOo 3 not for *NIX ?


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Feb 3, 2008)

The Unknown said:


> cool. OOo 3 not for *NIX ?


actually, OOo 3 mainly for *NIX .


----------



## nileshgr (Feb 3, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> actually, OOo 3 mainly for *NIX .


answin said tht its ther for win and mac. so asked.


----------

